# Rear curtain sync



## Lebogang Kgosana (Apr 25, 2021)

hey, i have a question please help, what is a rear curtain and when is it used?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2021)

Lebogang Kgosana said:


> hey, i have a question please help, what is a rear curtain and when is it used?



When you want the shutter to trail the flash. If done correctly, it will show a sequence of movement with the subject. Google you question starting with what...


----------



## Lebogang Kgosana (Apr 25, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Lebogang Kgosana said:
> 
> 
> > hey, i have a question please help, what is a rear curtain and when is it used?
> ...


thanks you


----------

